# baby no milk band



## mother ratty (Sep 1, 2009)

what do i do if baby has no milk band ???


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

mother ratty said:


> what do i do if baby has no milk band ???


Nothing, you wait and watch, and pray mom starts feeding them. They need that first milk called colostrum to get the antibodies from their mom.


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

If Mom is feeding the pups how long is okay to take her out for play social time while she is still nursing? Wondered how long the babies would be alright without her... ???


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

First the baby with no milk band.....put that baby and the mom in a small area or container so they ahve no choice but to feed adn eat and see if that works.

With mine I never let her go more then 30 minutes away from them at a time. Im unsure what others do.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

AMJ087 said:


> First the baby with no milk band.....put that baby and the mom in a small area or container so they ahve no choice but to feed adn eat and see if that works.
> 
> With mine I never let her go more then 30 minutes away from them at a time. Im unsure what others do.


AMJ that was almost 2 weeks ago, the mom ended up feeding just fine, and the bubs all had nice milk bellies. Drasar was hijacking the thread.


----------

